# Redington TFF rods?????????



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with this rod, especially the 9' 8wt, 4pc? I know they no longer make it. Sierra Trading Post is having an incredible sale. They say the rod sold for $350 - is this true? Thanks for any info. 
_________________


----------

